# [AVIS de Recherche] Developpeur pour un portage Linux vers Mac OS X



## lbarnaud (21 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Cela fait une semaine que je regardes serieusement un applicatif windows et que je viens de trouver sur Linux.

Ne voulant pas passer sur Linux, je cherhes un developpeur qui serait interesser pour m'aider à effectuer un portage de cet applicatif.

En gros, c'est une application de HTPC (Home Theater Personnal Computer) qui est "à la mode" dans le monde pc et que je trouve regretable de pas trouver sur mac, car une fois tester on se demande comment s'en passer ;-)

Si cela vous interresse, n'hesitez pas à me contacter pour de plus amples details.


----------



## Bobbus (22 Octobre 2003)

Je suis éventuellement intéressé, mais il y a beaucoup d'incertitudes :
- quelles sont les compétences nécessaires (ça peut aussi bien aller tout seul ou demander de recoder pas mal de trucs)
- est-ce du logiciel libre ?

Ou trouver plus de renseignements ?

Bob


----------



## cux221 (22 Octobre 2003)

Pareil, ça peut être sympa, mais un peu plus de précision serait le bien venu


----------



## lbarnaud (22 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir,

Merci pour vos reponses.
Ce serait pour porter le soft suivant : freevo
http://sourceforge.net/projects/freevo

Et plus explicite :
http://freevo.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

En effet ca fait un moment que j'attends un logiciel du genre pour le mettre dans ma voiture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Un ami l'a installé sur linux dans la sienne, c'est du terrible,... Ca intéresserait beaucoup de monde un tel projet.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon j'ai regardé un peu, y a pas mal de monde qui ont installé ce soft sur du YDL sans problème, va falloir que je test 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Avant qu'une version MacOS X sortent


----------



## lbarnaud (22 Octobre 2003)

Merci Florent pour ta reponse,
Je vais d'abord le mettre dans le salon avant que cela investisse ma voiture 
Pourrais tu me donner les liens des sites ou tu as vu l'install sur YDL, s'il te plait.


----------



## Bobbus (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'ai regardé rapidement, il y a quelques dépendances, notamment SDL et MPlayer qui sont tous les deux portés sur OS X, par contre ça a l'air d'être du Python partout, et j'y connais pas grand-chose du tout...

J'essayerai quand même de voir ça ce week-end, mais je ne garantie rien.

Bob


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2003)

Trouvé sur leur site :

http://pvrhw.goldfish.org/tiki-pvrhwdb.php?find=freevo&amp;search=find&amp;sort_mode=lmodified_desc

J'ai essayé de compiler en vitesse sur mon Titane 1Ghz la et ca semble passer je lancerais la compil complète cette nuit. 

Tu trouves d'autre info dans les mailing en cherchant avec google...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2003)

Mhhh le nombre de dépendance est assez terrible, Jai essayé de le compiler mais sans succès. Jai eu plusieurs softs apparentés qui ont merdé lors des install, avec des erreurs qui semblent être des bugs

Dans la liste des dépendance, je me souviens de Flac, Lame, xMame, Snesx9, XINE, Mplayer et 5-6 autres,

Ca fait beaucoup de lib/soft a porter sur OS X d'abord...


----------



## Einbert (23 Octobre 2003)

Dès que j'ai un peu de temps, je vais aussi y jeter un petit oeil... Ce soft a l'air sympa et les logiciels que tu cites sont pour la plus part portés sur OS X ... En plus, ça fait un moment que je cherche une opportunité de me lancer dans Python 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Enfin, je lancerai la compilation dès que j'aurai fini ma série de calculabilité et complexité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...

++


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2003)

Quelqu'un a du neuf pour cette histoire ?


----------



## lbarnaud (28 Octobre 2003)

Bonsoir Florent,
non pas de nouvelle, je suis en train de preparer un site pour ce projet. Cela prend un peu de temps à organiser

Je posterais un message des dispo.
Merci de ton soutien.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2003)

C'est né mort cette histoire ?


----------

